# Marine Battery Chargers?



## huntnnut (Apr 18, 2005)

Any ideas on what to look for when purchasing a battery charger for a boat?  

All I currently have is a cheap trickle charger I bought initially for my 4-wheeler, though I think it's time to invest in bigger & better charger since I have 3 batteries on board the boat... 

Also, if someone has a good used one they want to get shed of let me know what you need for it if you're fairly local to Lawrenceville.

Thanks!


----------



## 6wheeler (Apr 18, 2005)

*Battery charger*

Huntnut,
Are you asking about the kind that you mount in the boat and just plug up or one that you keep in the garage?


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 18, 2005)

6wheeler, I think I'm just gonna go with a portable unit like you would normally keep in your garage verses an on board charger.  Those on board chargers are pretty expensive when you have 3 or more batteries.


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2005)

I have had several over the years.  The one I have presently is the Minn Kota 10 amp model.  I like it so far.  I got it at BPS for about 59 bucks I think?


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Randy!  I wasn't aware Minkota had chargers.  I'll check them out.

I found one awhile ago on the Sears website that looks like it would work also made by Diehard, though I don't know how good they are.

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=AUTO&pid=02871224000


----------



## Kdog (Apr 18, 2005)

Milton, the best one I ever had was from Sears.  It would do 12V and 6V, deep cycle and maintenance free in 2 amp, 6 amp, 10 amp, and 50 amp boost.  I think I paid around $100 for it.  I now use one I got from Wal-Mart that will do 12V only, deep cycle & maintenance free in 2 amp, 10 amp, and 50 amp boost.  Think I paid around $40-$50 for it.  Have had it about 3-4 years and it has worked fine for me.

Kdog


----------



## 6wheeler (Apr 18, 2005)

*I got an Exide*

I got it at Auto Zone. It cost about $50.00 (back then). It does deep cycle marine, auto, and motorcycle/atv...ect. Has a 2 amp/12amp and a 50amp boost. It is totally automatic once the battery has charged completely it goes in to a "maintain mode" and can be left hooked up for long periods of time doing no harm to the battery. I've used this one for my boat batteries, atv, lawntractor, cars and trucks for nearly 6 years and it's still going strong.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info Kevin!  

That one at Sears sounds like it may perform a quick charge a little faster than the Minkota, though I like the idea of the Minn-kota unit being sealed i.e. waterproof.  With the Minn-kota charger I should be able to leave it hooked up overnight outside w/o worrying about the electronics in it getting damp or wet even though it may not charge quite as fast as some of the others being that it is only 10 amps verses 15 amps, though I think the Minn-kota charger will suit my needs the best.

If I were able to keep it garaged it would be different, though that's not the case at the moment.  

Thanks guys for pointing out the different brands/models to select from and for helping make my decision easier!


----------



## GH22 (Apr 18, 2005)

I bought an on-board 3 bank (3 battery) charger for 129.99 on sale at basspro.com for 86.88!  It provides 5 amps per battery until the starter battery is charged and then splits those amps between the two trolling motor batteries.  Hassle free...I just run a drop cord to the boat and plug it in when I get back.  Here's a link:

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=3&hvarSubCode=4&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## Slayer (Apr 18, 2005)

Get the newest Shumacer (spelling) from walmart!!!!!   42.00 and it is the best I've seen yet!!!!   all solid state, no more heavy tranformer.....has 3 amp settings, does deep cycle or gel cell.....has automatic battery tester built in to give status of cells...I was amazed at how quick it would charge, and how well the batteries held the charge.......and I use a charger alot for my bass rig


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 18, 2005)

Slayer, is that charger from Walmart waterproof?

GH22, how long does it take that on board charger to fully charge all 3 batteries normally and is it waterproof also?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Bought one from Sears I don't know how many years and how many charges ago.  2/10/50 amp charge with deep cycle setting.  Very pleased with it.  When I'm charging my boat battery outside, I just place it under the tarp (not touching) that covers my boat.  
I doubt I paid $50 for it then.  
This looks like the closest they have now and it's on sale.  http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=AUTO&pid=02871224000  I'd be careful with that 100 amp setting though!   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 18, 2005)

Yep Phil, thats the same one I was considering from Sears.  

Btw, that 100 amp setting is primarily for starting up auto's with dead batteries rather than for charging if I'm not mistaken.  I wouldn't want to leave one set on a 100 amps for to long, I'd think you might could have a battery explode if it were to stay on to long at that amperage....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2005)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Yep Phil, thats the same one I was considering from Sears.
> 
> Btw, that 100 amp setting is primarily for starting up auto's with dead batteries rather than for charging if I'm not mistaken.  I wouldn't want to leave one set on a 100 amps for to long, I'd think you might could have a battery explode if it were to stay on to long at that amperage....


Yeah it's a jump start setting but 100 amps is still a ton.  I'd rather let 'em run 12-15 for  a few minutes.  
I think I tried my 50 amp boost once or twice and was nervous enough... 
I would NEVER do either without the engine cranking.  You'd fry a battery in no time under that load.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## truittsosebee (Apr 18, 2005)

Just thought you all might want to know, I was at Wal Mart in Canton earlier today and they have a few of the Minn Kota chargers on clearance.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 18, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Yeah it's a jump start setting but 100 amps is still a ton.  You'd fry a battery in no time under that load.
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



That or it might blow up on you which could be even worse.  In the old days before maintenance free batteries you would have been wise to remove the caps from the battery before hooking up the charger.  I'm not sure how it would affect these maintenance free batteries that are out their now days...


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 18, 2005)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Kevin!
> 
> That one at Sears sounds like it may perform a quick charge a little faster than the Minkota, though I like the idea of the Minn-kota unit being sealed i.e. waterproof.  With the Minn-kota charger I should be able to leave it hooked up overnight outside w/o worrying about the electronics in it getting damp or wet even though it may not charge quite as fast as some of the others being that it is only 10 amps verses 15 amps, though I think the Minn-kota charger will suit my needs the best.
> 
> ...



You dont want to do any quick charging on one of these batterys. You want to charge it when it is dead and not any other time. You want something that has like 2 amp on it. Quick charging will not make your batterys last near as long, same with charging them when they are not all the way dead


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 19, 2005)

Truitt & Jbird, thanks for the tips and info.  I'll probably hit my local Walmart today and see if they have one of those Minn-kotas.  I wasn't even aware they carried them and it would be nice to get one on clearance...


----------

